# SyncToy2.0



## MarkNicholas (Sep 20, 2009)

I am considering downloading Microsofts SyncToy v2.' for synchronising my files on my lap top and on my external drive. Anyone have any experience on this software. Is it ok and does it do a reasonable job.

Also before am allowed to download it I need to install .NET Framework also from Microsoft. Anyone know what this software does ? Also I am not sure which version to down load and the MS site is far from helpful. I am running XP.


----------



## Bruce J (Sep 20, 2009)

Mark,

I've been using SyncToy v. 1.4 for more than a year to sync two desktop computers w/ no serious problems. Didn't know there was a ver. 2. I don't recall having to load .NET, but I probably already have every version known to man (or to MS) already on my machines. I live and do LR work in two locations. To keep the computers synced, everytime I travel from one location to the other, I sync all of my data files from the computer to an external HD. Then, when I get to the other end, I sync from the HD to the other computer. This includes all images and LR catalog, etc. Works fine for me, and the price is right. Like all software, there are minor annoyances, but so far not enough to get me to investigate learning something different. Cheers,


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2009)

[quote author=MarkNicholas link=topic=7884.msg53836#msg53836 date=125344'454]

Also before am allowed to download it I need to install .NET Framework also from Microsoft. Anyone know what this software does ? Also I am not sure which version to down load and the MS site is far from helpful. I am running XP.
[/quote].NET is a set of libraries to assist applications written using MS coding tools for the 'net. And since about 2''5, for Microsoft that means everywhere including your PC. It is similar in effect to the Microsoft Foundation Class (MFC) Libraries necessary for programs written in MS C++. If the SyncToy app doe not specify, then install the latest .Net framework. I believe this is v3.5 http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=333325fd-ae52-4e35-b531-5'8d977d32a6


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 20, 2009)

I've used SyncToy 1.x and 2.' for several years, and am quite happy, for my modest needs. You do need to use the separate *Windows Control Panel/Admin Tool Schedule Agent to set up time-triggered backups, e.g. overnight. 

*This is different between XP and Vista


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks all. I have installed and seems to be a nice little tool.


----------

